
Show HN: Confide, Anonymously, if Contemplating Suicide or in Pain - seanMeverett
http://confideapp.com
======
tbirdz
Perhaps a bit Ironic that this "Confide Anonymously" app has a facebook like
button on the bottom?

~~~
uncoder0
No, don't think that is irony.

------
cowpewter
Also valuable if you need to talk to someone, or just get something out
safely. Make a throwaway account and get on reddit's r/suicidewatch

